# Selfbuild Solar panels



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hello new to the site but i have added some pics of our self built 110 watt solar panel we have fitted on the top of out van they have been working for the last 2 summer exellently the cost of making these was £400 for the pair they are linked to a morning star regulater and a 255 amp gell battery and that power all our 12 volt electric and when we need 240 we have 2500 watt inverter. i have collecter a lot of info regarding our self build ie where to get and what the cost are if anyone is interested contact me i am a little slow on the pc but i will get back to evryone.
Merry Christmas


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Veralin

welcome to the site and great to see you already posting interesting stuff about homebuilt solar panels. You say that you are a little slow on the computer...you cannot be too bad you managed to post up some good pictures to the gallery, that makes you an expert!. See you around...

Mike


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks Mike, is not the adding its understanding the computer language, its great to see so many people with the same ideas and topics just imagine what the world would be like if they all could pull there resorses like this site.
Merry Chrsitmas


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Veralin, 
Welcome to the site. Your solar panels sound very interesting I would love to know more.
I already have one connected to my 2x110 AH batteries via a regulator and I have been toying with the idea of another. Is it possible for you to do a brief write-up listing components, source and cost and an idiiots guide to assembly.
I am certain there are, or will be, many others interested.
Merry Xmas,
BillD


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hi. No problem BillD
Here is address should get you started, brilliant idiots guide we used.
E, Book. http://www.goodideacreative.com/solarpanel.html
I have still got the ebook but i dont want to get into copyright problems.
Making a UK list of items and sorces will be back in the next couple of days.
Happy travels


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

*Solar shopping list and build instruction*

Self build Solar panel Shopping list
E, Book Great place to start very informative. http://www.goodideacreative.com/solarpanel.html

Solar Cells from http://www.siliconsolar.com/ 
For a 110watt panel we use 36 cells per panel allow a couple for breakage.
Part No, 04-1196. Dimensions 5â€� x 5â€�. Voltage (Voc) .54v. Current (Isc. 4500mA

Cost per cell $8.50 
Multiply by 38 per Panel allowing 2 for breakage =$323

Solar Cell Interconnection Material
Interconnection material not only enable you to interconnect solar cells, it also makes working with them easier. It is a premium grade "ribbon" wire is a flat tinned copper wire designed to create the lowest resistance between solar cells in addition to making a sound connection. This is a recommended purchase with all solar cell products. One quantity is suitable for interconnecting 20-30 solar cells of any size. 
Model: 04-1010 
Price: $3.00
Liquid Flux: (Enhance your soldering skills, heat transfer agent for interconnecting up to 30 solar cells) 
Model: 04-1011
Price: $3.00

Solar Cell & Panel Information Packet
To learn how to interconnect solar cells, calculate loads and many other important skills required in understanding solar power. 
Model: 04-1012 
Price: $3.00

Plexi Glass, 1291mm x 591mm x 3mm thick £12
Bought plastics firm in Poole Dorset still trying to find out the name of company most plastic firms stock it.

25mm x 25 mm Aluminium Angle £20 Metalex aluminium suppliers in Poole Dorset, we used 3mm thick but have noticed you can get thinner in big DIY stores. Also try and by of cuts theyâ€™re always cheaper.
2 lengths finished 1291mm mitre ends 45 degrees. Buy little extra makes mitre easier
2 lengths finished 591mm mitre ends 45 degrees. Buy little extra makes mitre easier

Local Timber supplier 
6mm Ply base board 1285mm x 585mm £3.00. 
Or if you know of local scrap yard use fibreglass from roof of old van. Once cut need no other prep.

http://www.cfsnet.co.uk/ good supplier although when we built panels we used local boat yard as it was small quantity. 
Used to Laminate the ply both sides. 
Fibre glass Matt, Resin + Catalyst £15 from local boat yard

Car accessory shop
34 Brass nuts and bolts 15mm long approx £3.50. 32 evenly spaced round frame and 2 for the connection box fitted at rear of panel

Maplins Connection Box 75p

Lucas Now called LSUK
30 amps Wire 1 metres red and black £1.85

Ordinary DIY store
Clear Silicon Sealant, couple of quid Small spot on the corners of cells keeps them in place and 24 good blobs on base board in the space where corner of cells donâ€™t meet, this is to stop Plexi glass touching cells as seagulls or balls land on the panels.

CBF2000 supplied by Commercial Body Fitting Limited made by Sikaflex £4.20 + vat. For making water tight and bonding only use once tested panel

Have not quoted for spoiler end as you can get fitting to suit your own requirements.

The best way to Start once you have digested the info and feel confident you do this (if you can solder two pieces of wire together you can do it) Make an order for the cells they can take 2-4 weeks to arrive whilst these are on order you can then find you other materials 25mm x 25mm aluminium angle mitred and have them ready holes drilled and dry assembled (No silicone or Sikaflex or CBF2000 yet)
Parts list supplied. 
The baseboard is fitted under the angle.
The Plexi glass is fitted on top of the angle.
You will have a 3mm air gap between Plexi and baseboard
Once you do assemble your finished job use the Sika or CBF2000 between the baseboard and angle and Plexiglas and angle.

I have included a photo of an actual cell which you will get this is one was a spare we didnâ€™t use they are wafer thin so donâ€™t be too boisterous with them we had know breakages on delivery but I think my son broke one when soldering.

Also included is a tube of flux havenâ€™t got any Tabbing photograph to show you but it is like silver tinfoil obviously stronger.

Drawing of cell arrangement. This not a scaled drawing it is just to give you an idea how the cells are connected.
The top or Blue side is the â€" Negative side and the underside or the grey side is the + Positive side.
You must start and Finnish with a Positive and a Negative same as a battery.
These ends â€" and + are then soldered to 1 Red and 1 Black piece of wire they donâ€™t have to be long as they are only going through the base board into the Maplins plastic box which are then connected to one side of a plastic connection block. Ready to take the main power cable of your desired length to reach your controller or regulator length depends on where you situate your panel. If you are in possession of a tester or meter test your voltage be careful in bright conditions, i.e. it is live electric.

Have addes photo in gallery of cells and other info cant get on here.
Have fun.


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

This is a fabulous post, thanks, Veralin. Extremely helpful.

Perhaps the Mods can find a permanent home for it?

Barry


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Thanks barry and sue you can find aditional pics in gallery
Merry xmas


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I've seen your pics, and I'm stunned at the sheer quality of your homebuilt! And you've chosen about the best (European) base vehicle. Do you like the Iveco?

Barry


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Barry the iveco is exellent Ford 2.8 plenty of power with powersteering great for my arms we have had Ldv 350 and 400 series no contest in and around europe spare are plentiful
The carrying capacity of the 5912 is superb ours wieghs in at 4.6 ton fully loaded 180lites fresh water, twin 13kg gas bottles, twin fuel tanks, although one is only conected to the engine the other feeds the eberspatcher heater in the winter on Marine diesel (red) some people i know have had problems with Airtronic D4 but with a squirt of Fuel Set cleans the deisel nice and it purrs away nicley and and in the summer it is cleaned and is used as a backup full of road diesel (white) only gets filled in France .
allways nice to bring that little extra home.
Evan the roof rack is what i call on you can use properly.
I have a little daewoo matiz for a tow-car dont even know its there.
I do all the driving as my hubbies not able to.
And to round it off the headlight best i have seen.
The only downside on our van is my son cannot drive it yet as the restrictions on the driving licence as its over 3500kg.
But he has a shock coming in 2005.
ttfn


----------



## Bazbro (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that, Veralin, and for all of your informative posts. You're a valuable addition to our little community!

A happy and peaceful Christmas to all of you.

Barry


----------



## 88966 (May 11, 2005)

Hi Veralin,
Sorry I haven't been back before - my PC's hard drive has packed up and I have lost everything on it!!!!!!!!!!!!!
However my laptop still works and fortunately has most things on it.
Thanks for the info. about the solar panels, I am devouring it and mulling it over. 
I certainly echo what Barry says you are certainly an asset to the community.
Have a good Xmas and a better 2005 to you and everyone.
BillD.


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Guys
What a fantastic post, I have parked a copy in product reviews, not the ideal place but should be safe there and have also left a message for Dave to consider where to park it permanently. With posters like you Veralynne we can only become better and better
:lol:


----------



## 93309 (May 1, 2005)

What a day just finish the last of the xmas shopping, The messages were a pleasant suprise we i got back hope you all understand about the solar panel if anything a miss drop me a line.
I am sure there will be other ideas as i talk to my son about our self build.
Thanks to you all.
Merry Christmas


----------

